
Increase your Twitter followers by eleventy-billion in seconds - IsaacSchlueter
http://socialmediadouchebag.net/
======
infinity
Thank you for this link, I'm still laughing about the side bar tips :D

I like this one best: Always tweet in all-caps. BECAUSE CAPSLOCK IS CRUISE-
CONTROL FOR AWESOME!

